# gc fishin



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

i know it is way off but will be fishin at garden city beach in last week of august. any suggestions?
have two ten foot surf rodsand reels. have son who said he will yak out baits, lol
any place to rent a kayak there?
will be staying at 2100south yacamaw i think
should i bring smaller outfits to fish channel?
thanks for any help
steve


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

the 10 foots are perfect buddy. im not a yak guy but others will chime in im sure if your gonna fish the beach bring the 2 ten foots and a liter one to fish the suds with and use fresh shrimp and live or cut mullet the waters gonna be a little on the hotter side then but dont let that discriminate you thats some prime flounder time right there


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That time of year make sure you fish early and late, and at night would be great too. Fish don't like the heat either, and you won't have the tourists driving you crazy while you try to fish. 

Bring a couple lighter 7' outfits with 10-14 lb mono to catch the smaller stuff for bait or the table. 

Rods should be fine. Unless you're sharking you really don't need to yak out baits. If you do shark make sure you're out of Horry County.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*gcfishin*

wow would love to catch and cook some flounders.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

is garden city in horry county?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

steveo said:


> is garden city in horry county?


yes but if you drive two miles south of GCP your out of the county


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

ok thanks so no shark fishin is allowed there then. is ok still would like to catch fresh fish for grill or fryer.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*sharkin*

actually we are stayin about 3 miles south of pier so maybe ok.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

You can shark fish if you want with what ever bait you want. If anyone asks what your fishin for its Stingray or maybe even say Blues, Just dont do it in the middle of the day because you are askin for is the Horry county cops to pay a visit from all the tourist seeing a shark on the beach, Early morning and late night works good


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dude in aug. you should have plenty of action to keep ya occupied and the sharks are gonna eat anything. 10 ft Pole 2 ft. pole yak no yak dont matter shARKS easiest thing to catch. i would focus on high tide sunrise and sunset in aug. skip the midday less you got a good onshore breeze a high tide and clear clean water that wont heat up quickly in the midday like dark water.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

@$#%$# did i just post??? lol:beer: must be loosin my mind.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

haha clinder am honored to read your post as you are legendary here. yes will try to fish early am or late pm on incoming. and regardelss of tide wont fish if swimmers out.and yes dustman never fish for sharks, sometimes tarpon,cobia,etc. lol thanks steve


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

steveo your welcome hope you get to fish before aug. though but if not, if you catch em all ,throw a couple back for me.......... i will find em! clinder out till next time..........................................................................


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

do a search on "sand fleas" and "pompano rigs". you're staying in the heart of pompano country during the season. high tide is the best for all species imo. cast your two 10'ers rigged with HANDMADE pompano rigs (double drop rig or earl brinn) with sharp circle hooks baited with sand fleas. have a smaller rig that you will cast around structure with live mullet for flounder. again, high tide seems to be the key here


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*fleas*

ok will try fleas if i can find em. have dug and dug before and no luck. must be doing somegthing wrong . will check archives. any tips?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you need a flea rake. wait till wave crashes and washes up on sand as the water rushes out run out in the water bout ankle to shin deep reach out with rake and drag through sand and let the water sift it for ya as it rushes out. courser sand that doesnt pack tight neccesary


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Since you're only here for a week i'd go to perry's in murrells inlet to buy fleas for the first day or 2 till you figure it out.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*fleas*

yes will certainly go to perrys. thanks again for tips


----------

